# online classes... need advice



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

Was thinking of taking an online English class, anyone have any tips/ advice, is that a good class to take online or would it be better in a classroom setting?? Any tips or advice on online classes in general? thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

I go to high school online.

When seeking a school you should look for an actual university that offers distance learning... for your resume's sake. One friend of mine did this and his employer never even knew he was schooled online. The education is better too, as the courses materials normally reflect what is taught it the university's classrooms.

You'll also be tempted to cheat, which will hurt your learning experience. I look up all of the answers for my tests. Also be aware it isn't easy to learn on your own. My school is extremely accredited and has full-time teachers who run webcasts weekly to go over what we've learned this week, but STILL it's tough to learn. Thankfully I have a father whom is extremely intelligent and willing to help.

Also, don't expect it to be easy to get your work done. I thought this was going to be cake. The reason it's difficult is the lack of motivation to actually do your work and not waste your day browsing the net or listening to music. I remember my first few weeks I was hardcore into my schooling, but as the year wears on it becomes harder and harder to get your work done. "Math? Eh...I'll do it after I browse SAS for awhile"

My personal opinion is that the technology based majors work out the best online. I don't think English would be bad either.

Just be *really* careful about the school you select.
Don't get involved with any school that seems to be the slightest bit unorganized.


----------



## antfarm (Nov 11, 2003)

Question: what kind of English class is it? If it's reading books and discussing them, taking that online wouldn't be too bad as long as you can keep up with the reading. If it's English as in grammar, then I wouldn't take it online. I think a grammar class needs to be more face-to-face.

I took my final college course (biology) online, and it was pretty fun for me. We could do the readings at our own pace, and at any time of day. We had to hand in our work by Thursday of each week, and could hand in every assignment on the same day if we wanted. Also, we had forums where the prof. and grad. students helped us out with any questions we had. Overall, it was a positive experience. However, as Fodera said, it's really easy to get lazy and fall behind in these types of classes.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you both for replying. I appreciate the information. 


antfarm: it's English composition. 

So do you have to be online at home (or wherever) the same amount of time as you would be in a regular classroom? Or do you just go on to check the assignments and things like that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm just now realizing you meant a class and not your entire school.
Whoops!


----------



## antfarm (Nov 11, 2003)

An English composition class online sounds interesting. I wonder how that'll work.



> So do you have to be online at home (or wherever) the same amount of time as you would be in a regular classroom? Or do you just go on to check the assignments and things like that?


The answer to these questions is up to your professor, but in the online class I was in, we could log on any time of day, for as long as we needed to. We didn't have an assigned time when we had to chat online as a class or anything like that. I think the reason that online classes are offered is so people who can't make class during the usual hours can complete the work on their own free time.

I almost forgot to mention...while the readings were online, we still had to show up once a week to hand in assignments, and we had to take the tests in the school building. Only the notes and discussion (if we had questions) were online. I hope this helps.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Online courses seem like an interesting idea...are AP courses available? Cuz i was considering AP physics online


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I took an online norwegian course this semester and it was ok,because you get all your information online.All my lectures was online and that was ok because then I could read it when I wanted..I had 4 assignments that I had to do and I thought that I learned better this way..

But I really missed sometimes to actually see real people and go to normal lectures..


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fodera said:


> I'm just now realizing you meant a class and not your entire school.
> Whoops!


It's ok, I appreciate your reply anyway! Thank you


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

antfarm said:


> An English composition class online sounds interesting. I wonder how that'll work.


why do you say that it sounds interesting, and is that in a good or bad way?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I am taking a course online and they really expect you to do all the work that would be involved in a normal class... but are also required to participate in the discussion board about everything... it's a computer course so it's not so bad.. in your case this sounds like a standard requirement so it might not be as bad to do it online...


----------



## antfarm (Nov 11, 2003)

> why do you say that it sounds interesting, and is that in a good or bad way?


I meant "interesting" in a good way, so I hope I didn't needlessly worry you. It's interesting to me because the colleges I went to insisted that courses like math and english be taught in an actual classroom, probably for the real-time learning environment and feedback. Since online classes tend to be more casual (you can log on anytime you'd like), I wonder how that format works for a subject like English composition, where (I imagine) discussion will be an important part of the class.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

David - I'm not considering taking an online class because I think it will be easier or anything like that. It's just that I work full time and have a 4 year old daughter so I thought it would be less hectic, being that I didn't have to worry about being in class a certain time, I could just go online whenever. Not easier meaning in the amount of work I have to do. I am not trying to take the easy way out or anything. But mabye I am wrong so that's why I am asking. 

antfarm - hmm that's a good point... well i still have time to think about it. I appreciate your help


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I took an online English course at my community college, and it was very good. The quality of learning was just as good as being in a classroom. But I must admit, online courses are challenging. I don't know if this is accurate, but it often FEELS like there's more assignments in an online class, than in a traditional class. We're constantly writing essays, and constantly required to read stuff in a short amount of time. The schedule is usually broken down into weeks. There'll be some reading posted first thing on Sunday, and a two-page essay to write and/or exercises that will be due by the end of the week on Saturday. My English class also had three online exams tossed in during the semester. I think my brain does better in classroom settings, but if you're the type who learns very well on your own and who's self-motivated, than online courses will be great for you.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks, whiteclouds- your post was very helpful  How did you do in that course if you don't mind me asking, and do you think you would have done better if you took it in a classroom? Thanks...


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually end up taking as many classes online as I can at the community college I go to. Right now, two of my 4 are online. You do have to stay on-top of deadlines and things like that, as there is nobody really there to physically remind you....but I have found the courses to be wayyy easy. I spend maybe about 4 hours a week total on my two online classes (one is Advertising and another is Excel/Quickbooks for Accounting). Of coruse, this depends on the class. I thought I could get by an online "Art History' class online for an easy credit, but turned out to be way too much work, and still made you go to the school testing center to take exams. The only thing I probably wouldn't take online is Math courses. The only way me to "get it" without being stressed out is visually seeing it step-by-step on the board.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes its definitly a great class to take online, im actually taking Intro to short stories right now. Im not sure how your school works but my class is super easy all you do is read a story a week and you post in the discussion board which your graded on. Its really up to you whether you perfer the classroom or not but in my opinion online is easier


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Is this university level...? I'm a bit lost.

To answer our question I have to give an annoying, "It totally depends on the professor." I've taken many university courses through what we call DE which is Distance Education. It's the same material the university offers in class but...well is online. Some courses you avoid online format because the profs works you harder to make up for the lack of class time. Some are wayyy easier in ways like the exam format (multiple choice I find less scary as there's always at least a 25% chance!). 

A course I'm taking now would involved a LOT of participation in-class. I mean field trips galore. But since I'm doing it online it's just a lot of tedious busywork which is fine. However, I took another course (cell bio) in-class because everything on the exam was strictly the course notes (as opposed to having to do your own research on top of the textbook) and we didn't have to prepare an essay to write in the exam like the DE kids did. Oh, and the DE exam was 75% as opposed to the 50% in class. 

Is it possible to talk to people who've dealt with this professor/course? 

Addressing the last question, online classes are great for people who have good time management skills. I know plenty who hate them and don't mind doing presentations instead. I'm not one of them.


----------



## superjake (Mar 2, 2011)

For teens who are studying at home, they have the freedom to go as fast or as slow as they want when covering academic subjects. Some students benefit from this because they could go fast and do some advanced learning on some subjects, or they could take their time and study more on subjects where they have difficulties learning. This is something you simply cannot do in a boarding school that follows a strict and rigid curriculum.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm guessing this is for college? What will probably happen with an online English Composition class is in the syllabus there will be deadlines for your papers. You will probably have discussions online too, of books or your textbook or something probably.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

If you can't motivate yourself don't do it. It takes willpower.


----------

